# 1991 Max



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

It has 125,000 miles and is reading low pressure in one of the cyclinders. Not sure if I want to fix it or get rid of it. It is in ok shape, but used to run/ride really nice. Any ideas on how much or how difficult to fix it. Would it be worth trying to sell is is, as a parts car for somebody??
Any thoughts would be appreciated.
-Kirk


----------

